# How do you Transport in a Truck?



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in NJ, so there is no hope of getting a concealed weapon permit. For those of you that do not have a concealed carry permit, and own a pick up truck, how do you transport your handgun? I originally was going to put a gun safe in my truck bed (it also has a rolling locking cover) but local law enforcement said that wasn't allowed. They told me to mount the safe in the extended cab. Does everyone have to do this, or is this just my local LE?
Thanks,
Bri


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope! You live in a communist state. Hell in Colorado you can conseal carry as long as you are in your ride (except in Denver).

Hey there is a guy in DC that has sued the state all the way to the supreme court for that right to own pistols. If the court rules against DC it will blow the lid off of your states laws.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,330737,00.html


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

That article actually brings some hope to the said state that I live in :smt023
I'm in the process of getting a conceal carry permit in NY state, funny that I can get one there but not here. The other side to that crap is, NY residents can transport their handguns to NJ, as a NJ resident I can't transport mine to NY. I think the easiest solution is to move.
Bri


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Try FL... less snow too!

I just bought a Kel-Tec, with my concealed carry permit that took a few weeks, my third gun purchase in three months, stuffed it in my pocket, walked outside to my truck, loaded it, and slipped my XD into the center console... and the P-3AT in my pocket.

No bubbles, no troubles.

My last traffic stop was spent chatting with the cop, and showing him my XD9SC. He really liked it. He let me off.

Go south young man...

JW


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

also, in FL if you do not have a concealed permit you can transport your weapon if it is three steps or more from being fired. for example: behind/ under the seat, in a zipped bag, with the magazine out in a different pouch.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I live in IL and also have a lot of laws regarding transportation. I drive a pick up but i put my guns in an aliminum diamond plate tool box bolted behind the cab to the bed.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

chathcock said:


> also, in FL if you do not have a concealed permit you can transport your weapon if it is three steps or more from being fired. for example: behind/ under the seat, in a zipped bag, with the magazine out in a different pouch.


That's a strange way to state the law. How about "reach into my pocket, remove the gun from my pocket, pull the trigger"? That's three steps.


----------

